# Article on Calvinism in "The Baptist Banner"



## jeffm05 (Mar 17, 2009)

I was raised and converted in a Southern Baptist church, and although am now a Presbyterian I still receive a newsletter published by conservative Southern Baptists called "The Baptist Banner". They often have interesting updates on the conservative movement within the Southern Baptist convention, as well as interesting articles critiquing today's American culture from a Christian perspective. I've greatly enjoyed reading the newsletter.

I was reading the March 2009 edition and found the following article, which is also posted online: What should "Southern Baptist" have to do with "Calvinist"?.

Do any Southern Baptists on this board read this newsletter, and if so are they planning on writing a charitable reply? I was considering writing a brief reply but given that I am a Presbyterian I am concerned that my reply may not be well-received. Also I fear that I may appear as one of those "young Calvinistic enthusiasts who suddenly feel they know systematic theology better than their professors" who the author bemoans.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Mar 17, 2009)

I would expect a reply from the Founders Ministries.
Founders Ministries | Founders-Friendly Churches


----------



## Herald (Mar 17, 2009)

Elmer Towns, one of my former profs. Wonderful man, but also wonderfully wrong. Dr. Towns starts his article with a fallacious argument that the General Baptists were the predominant Baptist voice in England. We're supposed to take that point and apply it to the early SBC. He's wrong on both counts. The General Baptists waned in their influence quickly. Calvinistic Baptists were the majority in England, and the SBC was founded on Calvinist theology. Dr. Towns either knows this or has ignored it.

I believe Dr. Towns understands the threat that Calvinism presents to the non-Calvinist majority within the SBC. They can't win the debate scripturally, so they're seeking a sort of detente. It's sort of like saying, "Okay, we'll let you stay. Just don't push the envelope anymore. Okay?"


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 17, 2009)

Herald said:


> Elmer Towns, one of my former profs. Wonderful man, but also wonderfully wrong. Dr. Towns starts his article with a fallacious argument that the General Baptists were the predominant Baptist voice in England. We're supposed to take that point and apply it to the early SBC. He's wrong on both counts. The General Baptists waned in their influence quickly. Calvinistic Baptists were the majority in England, and the SBC was founded on Calvinist theology. Dr. Towns either knows this or has ignored it.



Bill, forgive my ignorance of Baptist history, but didn't some of those General Baptist later begin to sink into apostasy (in a similar vein to the Dutch Remonstrants)? My memory is definitely fuzzy here, but I seem to remember some problems with universalism creeping in, and possibly some bogus Christology. Can you shed any light?


----------



## Zenas (Mar 17, 2009)

Why so much press on Calvinism?


----------



## Thomas2007 (Mar 17, 2009)

This article was somewhat offensive.

"So what's wrong with a five point Calvinist flag? The problem is that most five point Calvinists don't just point to their flag; many become exclusionary of any other view that will not salute their flag and fight for their flag in ecclesiastical battles. These five point Calvinists claim they have the right flag that should be flown over all churches. Some five point Calvinists try to proselyte everyone into their point of view. But the worst of all is the five pointer who feels his way is not only the right way, his way is the only way."

Of course, if you insert "credo-baptist" every time he uses the word "five-pointer" it pretty much describes his sacramentology, which all Baptists consider a major part of their ecclesiastical battles.

"Some credo-baptists try to proselyte everyone into their point of view. But the worst of all is the credo-baptist who feels his way is not only the right way, his way is the only way."

Then, of course, he uses the old Servetus card - which one would think a Professor would have more scruples than that, especially his DNA comment:

"Calvin did not espouse historic Baptist principles nor did Calvin espouse Baptist openness, which has historically embraced the sentiment, "let the minority have their say, let the majority have their way." If anything, Calvin was intolerant to the point he allowed the burning of Servetus at the stake because he disagreed with the reformed doctrine of Geneva. Be careful of some five pointers, with an intolerant DNA just like their forefathers."

I didn't read much farther than this, just didn't seem to warrant the time. Basically, "We Baptists are open and aren't dogmatic about salvation, thus the dogma of Calvinism is a threat since we are democratic." It's interestingly shallow.


----------



## Matthias (Mar 17, 2009)

There does seem to be a lot of press lately on Calvinism. Most of it negative or misleading. I would guess this is because Calvinism is truth, and the world hates truth.


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 17, 2009)

Calvinism is growing in the SBC. The 'old guard' is threatened by the new growth. It is as simple as that. At least that is my take.


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 17, 2009)

"all Southern Baptists have a right to their private interpretation of Scripture."


"We are told, "no prophecy of Scripture is of any private interpretation" (II Pet. 1:20). Baptists use this verse to prove their belief in the priesthood of believers. In other words, we must interpret Scripture within the fellowship of other believers, and we must interpret Scripture within the teaching of all Scripture. The extremists overemphasize words such as elect and predestination, and chosen. They omit phrases such as "whosoever will" and "reconciled the world unto Himself." We must be students of the whole Word.17"

OK, now I'm confused. Maybe I should go to bed now because I'm coming off of a few rough health days, but did I find flip flop here?

SIDEBAR: I was part of a SBC congregation for 6 years. It was not C.


----------



## loomster2000 (Mar 23, 2009)

I have just started to post an article in response to Towns' article up on the Reformed Baptist Fellowship Blog (Reformed Baptist Fellowship).


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Mar 23, 2009)

loomster2000 said:


> I have just started to post an article in response to Towns' article up on the Reformed Baptist Fellowship Blog (Reformed Baptist Fellowship).


Good, too!


----------



## lynnie (Mar 23, 2009)

That was a really interesting essay. I don't agree of course, but it does give a broader picture of the current battleground for the mind in evangelicalism.


----------



## reformed trucker (Mar 23, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> "all Southern Baptists have a right to their private interpretation of Scripture."





That's their whole problem. (aka their own, personal Jesus)


----------

